# to mix words/in plain English



## Doval

When a native English speaker wishes not to *"mix words"*, he/she speaks *"in plain English"*. What are the equivalent expressions in Portuguese?


----------



## moura

Doval said:


> When a native English speaker wishes not to *"mix words"*, he/she speaks *"in plain English"*. What are the equivalent expressions in Portuguese?


 

Olá Doval,

Aqui vai a minha sugestão de tradução/this is my translation suggestion:

Quando um falante da língua inglesa pretende evitar "*enganar-se no sentido das palavras*", ele/ela utiliza o (fala em ) *"inglês corrente".*


----------



## Vanda

Falar claramente, em bom e claro inglês/ português . Uma expressão que me veio à cabeça, _por extensão_, é "ser curto e grosso" = ir direto ao ponto, sem rodeios. Há de ter mais expressões. Vou tentar lembrar-me!


----------



## Outsider

What does it mean "to mix words"? I did not know this phrase.


----------



## Doval

Outsider said:


> What does it mean "to mix words"? I did not know this phrase.


Actually, Outsider, I'm advised the correct expression is to "mince" words. It means to speak in an unclear and confusing fashion in order to avoid stating something directly.  To speak in a round-about way.


----------



## Doval

I'm looking for the equivalent *PORTUGUESE* expressions.


----------



## Outsider

Then I think Moura is on the right track. 

He does not mince words. --> We might also say "Ele é pão, pão, queijo, queijo".


----------



## moura

Outra sugestão para "avoid mix words" - ser claro e directo; ou levando a um certo extremo "acertar na mouche".


----------



## Doval

See here for something on mincing words.


----------



## Vanda

Doval, antes de você prover o link, eu já havia olhado no dicionário, que me deu como tradução para mince words: *medir as palavras*, o que é diferente de falar em "claro e bom português". 
Medir as palavras é ter cuidado com o que se fala, ponderar antes de falar para não ser mal-interpretado.


----------



## Outsider

De acordo. Era também esse o sentido que eu conhecia para "not to mince words": não propriamente "ser preciso", mas sim "não se preocupar com cortesias". Se o sentido é este, então pode-se traduzir como:

- não ter papas na língua;
- ser curto e grosso (a primeira sugestão da Vanda);
- não estar com paninhos quentes;
- não medir as (suas) palavras (a outra sugestão da Vanda; mas esta sugere que a pessoa é descuidadamente _indelicada_ ou _imprudente_).


----------



## moura

eu disse "claro e directo"; a Vanda é que disse "curto e grosso"


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, obrigado pela correcção. 
Por uma questão de clareza, fui corrigir o que tinha escrito.


----------



## moura

Out,
O meu post não foi por uma questão de correcção, embora lhe agradeça o seu gesto simpático 

É que achei graça à troca(ou melhor caíu-me no goto) , numa altura em que falávamos de mix words... Este fórum anda muito animado


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Eu traduziria a expressão Plain Portuguese para Português claro (achei que fixou faltando explicações e exemplos para esta última expressão).
Abraço a todos.


----------



## Outsider

Outra opção para "in plain English" é "trocando por miúdos".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acho que você quis dizer "trocando *em* miúdos".
Mas, mesmo assim acho que não teria o mesmo significado, pois trocando em miúdos, significaria "em outras palavras", "esclarecendo melhor", dando a entender que algo complicado poderia ser trocado por algo mais simples, menores e fáceis de se compreender, ou seja, em miúdos.


----------



## Outsider

Mas não é isso mesmo que quer dizer "in plain English"?
Em Portugal, acho que se diz mais "trocando *por* miúdos".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Acho que não, "in plain English", ficaria (acho eu) melhor como "em Inglês claro (cristalino). E ponto. Exemplo:
- Filho, vou lhe falar em Portugês claro esta única vez para que não haja dúvida.
Se fôssemos trocar para "trocar por/em miúdos", entendo que a frase perderia seu significado original. Veja:
- Filho, vou lhe trocar em/por miúdos esta única vez para que não haja dúvida. (Neste caso, o pai iria trocar o quê por/em miúdos ?)

Eu usaria a expressão "trocando em miúdos" em alguma situação do tipo:
- Vou lhe explicar o que deve fazer para chegar à minha casa: vá até a calçada da rua onde você mora, ande até a esquina rua 1, vire à direita, conte cinco edifícios e depois entre na loja "cor-de-abóbora" e pergunte por mim ao Sr. Carlos. Bem, trocando em miúdos, esquina, vire à direita, procure a loja cor-de-abóbora e pergunte por mim ao Sr. Carlos.

Na falta de um exemplo melhor, foi este mesmo que veio a minha cabeça agora. Certamente, há exemplos melhores ...
Sds,


----------

